
Ask HN: How to get hired without using recruiters? - hemling
Assuming you have exhausted your personal network.<p>I&#x27;m tired of talking to headhunters and the whole jumping-through-the-hoops that comes with the job hunting process.<p>The thing is, I&#x27;m a decent developer but more of a generalist type with lots of entrepreneurial drive (though haven&#x27;t had any success yet), so my CV is not very streamlined.<p>I&#x27;m more looking to find a business partner (with money as I need a job) than an employer.<p>Anyone in a similar situation?
======
itamarst
Business partner I don't know much about, but finding jobs: you can apply
directly, bypassing recruiters. Doesn't reduce the hassle, but definitely
doable.

If your resume is generalist you just need to tune it to the particular
company's needs. Specialization to some extent is a marketing thing, so you
just need to edit resume to highlight what's relevant to that particular
company.

Longer version: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/19/specialist-vs-
genera...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/19/specialist-vs-generalist/)

~~~
hemling
That's a good write-up thanks

Do you mean applying directly to jobs that are listed on job boards or company
website? It is my impression that this has a low chance of success.

Or do you mean apply unsolicited?

~~~
itamarst
Job boards, company website, unsolicited (for small companies, in particular,
I've gotten at least one job interview that way).

